# Moving from Linux with LVM, LUKS encryption, to FreeBSD



## jjthomas (Sep 24, 2012)

I am currently running Slackware 13.37 installed with LVM and LUKS encryption.  I also have a second hard disk with the LUKS (no LVM) encryption.  Is it possible to read these drives via FreeBSD?  With the password, of course.

I am installing FreeBSD 9.0 and will be using it going forward.  If I can, I want to be able to save the data on the two encrypted drives.  It is about 700GB.

Thank you.

-JJ


----------



## Zare (Sep 24, 2012)

No.


----------



## jjthomas (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought it would be "no," but wanted to check with the experienced.

My next step is to go ahead and install FreeBSD, install Linux in a VirtualBox and access the data that way.   As I think about this I'm not sure that would work.  One way to find out.  

Thank you.

-JJ


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 24, 2012)

jjthomas said:
			
		

> I thought it would be "no," but wanted to check with the experienced.
> 
> My next step is to go ahead and install FreeBSD, install Linux in a VirtualBox and access the data that way.   As I think about this I'm not sure that would work.  One way to find out.
> 
> ...



AFAIK Virtualbox doesn't let you access raw HDD. qemu does.
If that's what you want to do.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 25, 2012)

VirtualBox will do it.  See http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk.


----------

